# Bucks' Tyler Ennis gets chance to run attack



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> St. Francis — Tyler Ennis is making the most of his chance in the Milwaukee Bucks starting lineup.
> 
> The 21-year-old point guard knows it might not last much longer, with Michael Carter-Williams getting closer to returning from a left ankle injury.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/injury-helps-role-speed-up-for-tyler-ennis-b99612815z1-344290402.html


----------

